# 1967 GTO - Turn Signal Switch Bolts



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me the name of these 3 bolts (pic attached, see where screwdriver is pointing) that screw into the turn signal switch on my 1967 GTO steering column? The 3 were originally inserted through a spring and then the bolt + spring were inserted into the 3 holes on the turn signal which screwed into a bracket behind it. It looks like they were used to hold the top part / head of the column in place? 

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, they are just called screws. OK, so taking apart or reassembling the 1967-68 standard steering column... realize that turn signal switch, attached bearing assembly, cover and plate are all attached together. They “cam lock” into the steering column jacket and all come off together as a single unit. If you have already disassembled the it, no problem - put it back together before reassembly. Back to your question... not sure if they have a identifying name. Matt


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

They are called directional signal switch mounting screws in the shop manual generic name is shoulder screws.
I have no idea where you could get them maybe McMaster-Carr?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

If you are after the "Directional Signal Switch Mounting Screws," or DS2MS as they shall be known from this point forward, I would recommend your closest salvage yard. Matt


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK and thanks for the replies, yes it seems a junkyard is my best bet.


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

I finally found the culprit that has been haunting me with Brake and Turn Signal problems. It was the Turn Signal Switch. With a new switch installed ALL the lights work properly. This document describes disassembly to replace the Turn Signal Switch for Saginaw 1st generation steering column (1967 & 1968): jimshea.corvettefaq.com/.../2009/01/67-68afstdcolumndr1rev17ja2009.doc
Almost completed re-install but currently CANNOT get the signal switch assembly to latch onto the column jacket (a cam lock latching). It was extremely difficult to unlatch and thinking I will need to shave the tabs on the Lock Plate slightly. Many attempts to push and turn results in no turning (while the 3 screws are barely in place). Any suggestions on problem solving a Saginaw Cam Lock? Tricks to get it locked in place?


----------

